# kernel upgrade error PANIC

## billman

After upgrading the kernel to 2.6.14-r2, I get the following boot error.

PANIC: early exception

Decompressing Linux.....done

Booting the kernel.

And it just hangs.

I did the following to install the upgrade:

 # emerge -av gentoo-sources

# cd /usr/src

# ls -ld linux

# rm linux

# ln -sf linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 linux

# ls -ld linux

# cd linux

# cp ../linux-2.6.13-gentoo-r5/.config .

# make oldconfig

# make menuconfig

# make && make clean modules modules_install install

Then added the new kewrnel to grub

Whats wrong ....

I have been at it for 2 day - Time to swallow my pride here. Oh an I have symlink in the make.conf.

Best Regards,

Bill

How would I remove everything to a clean state and what would be the correct way to upgrade the kernel if so.

----------

## augury

Likely has something to do with your kernel configuration.  What type of system do you have?  Post the output of lspci.

----------

## augury

You don't do make oldconfig btw.  Thats old.

----------

## billman

Sure:

localhost ~ # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Cor poration 925X/XE Memory Controller Hub (rev 0e)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp oration 925X/XE PCI Express Root Po rt (rev 0e)

0000:00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Co rporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (IC H6 Family) High Definition Audio Co ntroller (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW ( ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW ( ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW ( ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW ( ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW ( ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller ( rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp oration 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d4)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp oration 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC  Interface Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel C orporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (I CH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel C orporation 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6R W) SATA Controller (rev 04)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporati on 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Fami ly) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible control ler: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B6 0 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: AT I Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X3 00SE]

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: I ntel Corporation 82541GI/PI Gigabit  Ethernet Controller (rev 05)

0000:02:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-13 94a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: I ntel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ -  PRO/100 VE Ethernet Controller (re v 04)

Was there a big change for the hardware???

----------

## augury

no that should work.

----------

## billman

no make oldconfig huh? 

Kool - news to me. Then in future kernel upgrades I would retain the old config by default I guess. 

Would you suggest removing the whole 2.6.14-r2 and re-trying for the fith time, but without "make oldconfig".

If so would you direct my on the steps, please. 

Thanks,

Bill

----------

## billman

by the way - don't know if it's relevant but my 2.6.13-r5 kernel is up and running fine. And I made no changes to the new kernel config (no "y" to the new modules). With that being said it is the same config as 2.6.13-r5

Bill

----------

## augury

copy this into /usr/src/linux/.config

in  /usr/src/linux/ run

make menuconfig  (make any changes) exit saving config

make && make modules && make modules_install && make bzImage

cp -a /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kern.214r2.1 

add grub line for kenel 

if it boots run /etc/init.d/coldplug start (you may need to restart net.eth0) 

you can and the modules that load to the kernel config and rebuild bzImage (doesn't take as long)

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=m

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=m

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=m

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PAE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_ARPD=y

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

#

# TCP congestion control

#

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

CONFIG_LLC2=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

CONFIG_LAPB=m

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

CONFIG_ECONET=m

# CONFIG_ECONET_AUNUDP is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET_NATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

# CONFIG_IRCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

#

# Dongle support

#

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=y

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=y

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED=y

# CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS=y

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO is not set

CONFIG_FTL=y

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=m

# CONFIG_RFD_FTL is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=y

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=y

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_NOSWAP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_BE_BYTE_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_LE_BYTE_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_GEOMETRY=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8=y

# CONFIG_MTD_OTP is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD_RETRY=8

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=0x8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=0x4000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BANKWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=0x80000

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM=m

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLKMTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS is not set

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_HIGH=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE=y

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_NANDSIM is not set

#

# OneNAND Flash Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=2

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=32

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=m

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=m

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=m

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=m

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=64

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA24XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_R8169_VLAN is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

CONFIG_SKGE=y

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_IPW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SPECTRUM=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=m

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_SHAPER=m

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1600

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1200

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG=m

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=m

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_SI is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=m

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

CONFIG_RTC_X1205_I2C=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB_ALL_FRONTENDS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB_ALL_FRONTENDS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_CADET=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX=m

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD is not set

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_PATCH=m

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP702X=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_TUNING is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_PCI=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_USB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=m

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2=m

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA80XX=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_ATMEL_AT76C651=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terresterial DTV) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_NXT2002=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51132=m

CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY=m

# CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS=m

CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_INIT_FILE="/etc/sound/msndinit.bin"

CONFIG_MSNDCLAS_PERM_FILE="/etc/sound/msndperm.bin"

CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN=m

CONFIG_MSNDPIN_INIT_FILE="/etc/sound/pndspini.bin"

CONFIG_MSNDPIN_PERM_FILE="/etc/sound/pndsperm.bin"

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT=y

CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP=y

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816=m

CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_MSS=m

CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_PSS=m

CONFIG_PSS_MIXER=y

CONFIG_SOUND_SB=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_KAHLUA is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_ACECAD=m

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_YEALINK=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH=m

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NOKIA_DKU2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON is not set

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

CONFIG_USB_ZERO=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST=y

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# SN Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=m

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=m

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_EXPORT=y

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_KCORE is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS=m

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW=y

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS_FS_VERBOSE=0

# CONFIG_JFFS_PROC_FS is not set

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_DEBUG=0

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_WRITEBUFFER=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_SUMMARY is not set

CONFIG_JFFS2_COMPRESSION_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_RTIME=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_RUBIN=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_NONE is not set

CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_PRIORITY=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

CONFIG_RXRPC=m

CONFIG_9P_FS=m

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON=m

CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON_DEC16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y
```

----------

## billman

OK - not questioning your knowledge but I am running a x86_64 (amd64)

is that not the 32bit version. Forgive me for the ignorance if wrong but i'M just wondering before I commit to that kernel.

Best Regards,

Bill

----------

## augury

when you rebuild the kernel w/ net modules in there make sure you take the <*>New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) out.  Sorry about that.  My pci-e's are being held hostage by isp trolls.

----------

## augury

niether am I

----------

## billman

My .config file for 2.6.14-r2 starts now as follows:

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

and yours starts with:

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

----------

## augury

it shouldn't take long to build.  If it panics you know its code.  If it doesn't your ready to emerge portage.

----------

## augury

are you building emt, amd or just a kernel?

----------

## billman

huh - OK let me get this straight, I will overwrite the kernel .config with that code and it will do it's thing and then what: Will I be in the 32bit kernel from now on or will it convert itself to a 64bit somehow???   :Embarassed: 

----------

## billman

are you building emt, amd or just a kernel?

I just want to upgrade to the new kernel for the amd64 (yes EM64T).

----------

## augury

You don't want X86_64 and intel march options.  AMD extentions while they may run somewhat on a p4-emt is something untested.  You'd have to change you march options in the arch/Makefile or arch/Makefile.cpu in the case of 2.6.15 and while that kernel might run as you have seen it doesnt exact blend.

----------

## augury

64 bit extensions wont provide you with very much.  It will run slower and is intended to address memory you don't have.  I'm sure 10 years from now most high end systems will have 32 -128 gigs but they only have 4 so 32 bit should handle that.

----------

## billman

OK - remember I am a new gentoo journyer.... bare with me and thanks for your time by the way.

This is what I know:

I have a 64bit EM64T processor

I installed a amd64 CD from start 2.6.12-r?

I worked fine

I upgraded with a fight though to 2.6.13-r5

and I now am trying to do 2.6.14-r2

Now: I have amd64 for my make.conf and keyword flags and the the packages (apps) are for amd64 

I THINK...I feel abit lost now

----------

## augury

What are you using for your flags and CBUILD arch.  If they all match 64 and it thinks you have a 64 you might get away with it.

----------

## billman

can you tell me how to find that out quickly for you?

----------

## billman

my make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPT="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

USE="-build -doc symlink -gtk -gnome divx4linux qt gtk+ kde

 dvd alsa cdr hal gnome pygtk nls truetype xinerama

avi live matroska mpeg oggvorbis real theora xanim

X opengl sdl xv dts dvd dvdread gtk "

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="/root/.ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

----------

## augury

OK well theres no difference then.  Take that config, menuconfig and set up straight amd64 and build it then and see what you get.  Don't change the makefiles and also in devices net 1000 add your intel 1gbe.

----------

## augury

that nococonas not going to go through exactly right but it'll be mtune= whatever amd64 uses.

----------

## billman

YES    -     SIR

Great of you to assist and I will post the results ASAP.

Thanks,

Bill

----------

## augury

if it doesn't work you may need to change the makefile march flags i really don't know.  you may also be able to just run 32-bit kernel and the 64 bit libs.   I know amd runs 2 sets of libs but they may need to emulate 32-bit when using a 64-bit kernel.  The arch downward compatiblity thing w/regards to nocona wasn't really drawn out it much detail.  I didn't know if it was just xeon or pentium as well since intel never branded emt pentiums nocona.  Your drivers are almost all intel and I have no idea how theyre going to hold up.  Im suprized amd64 livecd even had any intel drivers.

----------

## augury

If it panics the same as before I'd say there abi issues either in the amd64 flags the kernel saddles you with, abi issues in the intel drives (although i think they're the same for the xeon nocona chipsets) or your gcc isn't doing something right for whatever reason or something entirely unpredicable.  Whatever it is it should run since Ive used that config for a 2.6.14 kernel with no problems.  Might also be the gentoo-sources.

  One more senerio -- since amd uses a different chipset (intel wont fit),  set your chipset to the intel and alter the make ./arch/i386/Makefile to read

```
cflags-$(CONFIG_MPENTIUM4)      += -march=nocona

```

instead of 

```
cflags-$(CONFIG_MPENTIUM4)    += -march=i686 $(call tune,pentium4)
```

and this will give you intel w/ compile induce 64 emt on your native arch (which those of us who remembered to take their rittlin use).

EDIT: since glibc is going to run 64 ( i don't know how different or arch specific this is) your probably stuck w/ amd64 in the kernel.  Look for posts on amd 32/64 issue they must be the same since amd runs x86.  the only variable would be the nocona.  and the whole intel chipset/pci/ethernetx2 thing. oh yeah and intel p4 processor that they never actually label a nocona.  those are the only variables.Last edited by augury on Thu Nov 24, 2005 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## augury

also if you emerge rpl 

```

rpl -R -x'Makefile' -- 'KBUILD_VERBOSE = 0' 'KBUILD_VERBOSE = 1' /usr/src/linux/Makefile

rpl -R -x'Makefile' -- 'CFLAGS += -pipe -msoft-float' '#' /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/Makefile

rpl -R -x'Makefile' -- 'CFLAGS += $(call cc-option,-mpreferred-stack-boundary=2)' '#' /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/Makefile

```

and if you really want to feel like your fucking your system up (i would piss my pant everytime I got an email running emt extentions) since math needs to be fast you build with something like this 

  -O3 -march=nocona -mfpmath=sse -msse3 -m128bit-long-double -pipe \

  -fomit-frame-pointer -fmerge-all-constants -finline-limit=2048 \

  -frename-registers -fweb -funswitch-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays \

  -fbranch-target-load-optimize2 -fbtr-bb-exclusive \

  -ffast-math -fsingle-precision-constant -ffloat-store \

  -ffreestanding -fno-common -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unit-at-a-time \

  -falign-loops=2048 -falign-jumps=2048 -falign-functions=2048 \

  -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -UDEBUG 

I want to see this run though.  I would find who ever told you this was possible and get the answer to this.  gcc-4.0 may not be supported but this is even mentioned.  Nowhere in the kernel config is there a nocona.  there is nocona.  btw not that it matters all that much but when gcc compiles for a pentium wieghts the cost of sse code differently then w/ amd well i guess your running nocona in the root and 3dnow extensions are typically associate w/ amd.  I wish i had an amd.  ive got 12 pentium4s, pentium3s, p3 xeons, a p2 and a p1 im not even going to bother with.  Why?  This is why.

----------

## augury

Next time I'd say use the 32 build and build the system from the ground out of packages built w/ nocona gcc.  and the chroot in and continue.  I tryed building w/ -minline-double and got up to python and py won't build  w/ -minline-double so i got stuck but I knocked out glibc and everything.  So i do belive it can be done.  CBUILD=amd64 doesn't really change a whole lot either.  especially gcc in nocona which is one of the few that will be effected by the CBUILD and you may even have a cross compiler right now and that just breaks on its own no help from you.  the other effected build will be glibc which you may have rebuilt but it won't break until re-initiate the root.  And i guess in that case there may be an agrument for the 64 side of things.  that and one threaded systems.  Ill bet the person who said you could do this had an amd.  dont tell anyone i said that.

----------

## augury

id check the gcc ebuild for funny patchs to make sure nocona builds 64.  these gentoo devlopers are tricky mfer's.

----------

## billman

its working now I'm just going to check certain things I did have an issue with dhcp from the start but you did good

Thanks.

Iwill follow up in abit..

Best Regards,

Bill

----------

## augury

I don't believe it.

----------

## augury

yeah just make sure you've got the ethernets built into the kernel.  and I didnt know what ati you were using so its a module too.  just coldpluging should load the appropriate ones.  i can't remember which intel e100 to use.  It would be the one that works it tells you in the help section which is which.  The alsa is built in but some people have success w/ Analog Devices AD1889.  I never tried loading it.  You'd have to work it into the /etc/modules.conf by /etc/modules.d/alsa.  And remove the snd-hda from there as well.  Its skimpy on controls compared to A97 but downmixing and spreading uses all the speakers which i like.  That blow my mind that you can run amd on the p4s.  When I get a personal system w/ emt im going to try that.

----------

## billman

believe it...

I am trying out something and will post the attempt and results soon for you and all who read...

be back on this in 5min.

Bill

----------

## augury

I guess I could alway do the sager.  I need another sata drive first though since its gotta run.

----------

## billman

ok my mad scientist app di not work and I have been called 2many times for dinner

gotta go 

maybe will talk later and I REALL REALLY thank you...

Best Regards,

Bill

----------

## augury

oh yeah NP.  I'm just thinking aload anyhow waiting for spring.  I gunna look for a velodrome near by be for i lose it.

----------

## augury

wow that was easy

----------

